# Rank Hovis Mill by Night - Ramsgate - January 2013



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm lacking transport at the moment, so I decided to take a walk and have a revisit of my most familiar UE haunt. Sadly the place has gone downhill fast - it was sealed recently, but they left it a bit late... Once upon a time the site was in great condition, but has sadly become a victim of its popularity with local kids. The building is still sealed up well - so after a comedy entrance, I was inside. 

You could hear a pin drop - even though it was pitch dark, it was reassuring to know I would not have any unwanted company, after seeing how well the place is secured. I remember, months ago my girlfriend and I had a nasty shock while on the roof - hearing an angle grinder start up, before an awkward encounter with the culprits downstairs...

There has been a mill on this site for roughly 150 years, with the large silo structures built considerably later. As I recall, the site ceased operation around 2005 due to modernization. The site is now in development hell (the plan was to convert the Grade II listed building into apartments) - the buyer paid too much and couldn't make a profit, and left the whole site unguarded for years. 

Anyway, as it was a good night for it, half the photographs are taken from the roof. The other half were taken while I tried not to fall through rotten floorboards... 








































































As I was walking down the pitch dark stairwell to leave, a fox shot past on the landing below and made me jump to say the least. I assume she came in for one of the lovely pigeon or rat corpses on offer... 

Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 3, 2013)

that place looks great!!!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 3, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> that place looks great!!!



It's messed up inside now... Weirdly, even though the windows have all been smashed for years, the pigeons have only taken up residence in the last 6 months. It used to be quite clean inside, but now pigeon shit is actually making the floorboards disintegrate! 

A couple of summers ago, I spent all day on the roof here relaxing after just walking in... Sadly those days are over - I had to risk life and limb to get in here!


----------



## nelly (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovin that, places look so different by night


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 3, 2013)

nelly said:


> Lovin that, places look so different by night



I know what you mean, it has a whole different atmosphere at night. In the daylight, I feel like I own the place - but when it's dark it's creepy in and around it!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cracking photos.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

It's a shame when the pigeons get in :/
Nice rooftop photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm very much starting to appreciate night stuff, this report makes me appreciate it even more


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 3, 2013)

Nutcase. Amazing photos tho, well worth it! 
Hats off to ya, fantastic photos!


----------



## Bones out (Jan 3, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm very much starting to appreciate night stuff, this report makes me appreciate it even more




Me too, looking at night stuff in the summer somewhere as far away as possible from light polution, using moon / stars.... So thats England ruled out......... 


Good work Ramsey mate !


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 10, 2013)

Love nite shots you get totally different feelings about a place, very nicely done

You on a C50 or 90 in ur avatar, i can never remember which one was red or blue....ive chewed up a few their fun


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got a c90, but they were produced in both red and blue!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 10, 2013)

ha ha to the fox! We did an old TB hospital in Germany and I walked into a room and nearly pappered my skiddies as a fox literally ran up the wall trying to exit through a window. I'm not sure who was more scared initially!!!


----------



## chris (Jan 10, 2013)

Lovely pictures - and respect as it can't have been easy (major understatement) getting about inside at night


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 10, 2013)

night stuff is right up my street, lovely shots.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's a video I shot a few days ago of the roof opposite.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy9dBt9WHwM"]*Youtube*[/ame]


----------

